# Sinful Colors and Wet n Wild on sale at Walgreens



## kayjay (Apr 26, 2011)

Hey ladies,

Just in case you haven't heard, Walgreens is having a sale on polish. Sinful Colors is $.99 and Wet n Wild is $.69. I also think the Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear polishes are 2 for $4. Here's what I got:





Sinful Colors: Unicorn, Let's Meet, Cloud 9, Pink Forever, Forget Now, Happy Ending, Mint Apple, Nail Junkie, &amp; Purple Diamond

Wet n Wild: Sparked, Wild Card, Night Prowl, &amp; Caribbean Frost


----------



## llehsal (Apr 27, 2011)

eeeeeek.....very nice!!!!  Wish I could get on in them sales.


----------



## moriesnailart (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow score! *Jealous*


----------

